# Traffic Guys



## udpolo15 (Jul 6, 2006)

Can someone point me in the right direction for some info on traffic counters?

I am an environmental engineer and on one project we are trying to get an idea about how many people come to a town for a annual festival for risk assessment purposes. We were thinking to install a traffic counter on the main (the only road) into town to get this estimate.

Looking for info like, how much does this cost, how quickly can I get this set up, can I rent or do I buy the equipment, etc....

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 6, 2006)

best bet is to hire a traffic counting firm to do them for you, should be cheap (+/- $100 bucks) for each road for basic 2 way count data. plus they will give you the report and you wont have to actually "do it"

They should be in the yellow pages or check with your state DOT's approved contractor list and there should be someone in there? Check "Traffic Data Collection"

A lot of times county's will maintain there own yearly traffic counts you can sometimes ask for.


----------



## Hill William (Jul 7, 2006)

I dont know if there is an engineering school near you. But, if there is, give the civil department a ring and they may do it as a "learning experience" for a traffic class. I know I had to do that in school.


----------



## udpolo15 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks for the adivce


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Jul 10, 2006)

&lt;-------- Had to sit on the side of the road and manually count cars during summer job in college. Again, just shows how old I am.........


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 11, 2006)

I did that for a class, but our instructor just wanted us to "appreciate" the new technology


----------

